# Psychic Reading w/Sonya Fitzpatrick



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today was our Pet Psychic reading with Sonya Fitzpatrick. This is something I do each July as a gift to myself for my birthday and it is always amazing what the fluffs have to say. This year was no exception. There are so many things that Sonya tells me that she would have no way of knowing on her own.

Lacie primarily wanted to complain about the thunderstorms that we’ve been having lately, and Tilly wanted to talk about food. Secret didn’t have a lot to say.

Lacie started by telling Sonya about all the horrible storms we’ve had lately and how much she hates them. She wanted to know why I couldn’t make the storms STOP. Sonya explained that it wasn’t within my power. I asked Lacie if wearing the Thundershirt helped her to feel safe and she said no that it only made her hot. She said that she will continue hiding under the sofa or the bed until the lightning and thunder stop.

Tilly asked why she was getting different food than Lacie and Secret. I asked her if she liked her new food and she said that it tasted good but that she wanted more of it. And she wants to know why, when she’s finished her bowl, she can’t help Secret finish her food. She also wants a lot more apple and watermelon treats. Secret chimed in to tell me that she doesn’t like apples because she can’t chew them, but that she enjoys the watermelon but that her favorite is the little dark round treats. It took us a while but we finally learned that she was talking about blueberries. Lacie didn’t have anything to say about food – just that she wanted the storms to stop.

Tilly told Sonya that I’d been very sick this year and that it scared her. She thinks I might go away and never come back, like Jerry did. I wanted to know why Tilly wouldn’t sit with me when I stayed home from the office and she said that she could feel how sick I was and it upset her. Lacie chimed in to tell Sonya that she was the one that took care of me when I was home sick and that she had been especially trained to do this. She then told Sonya that she now took care of lots of sick people and that neither Tilly nor Secret got to visit the sick people.

Tilly wanted to know why she never got to go on trips anymore. She said that she liked going on the trip to see Jerry and Nellie and was happy when we were all together and that she doesn’t like being left behind all the time. I explained that I could only take one at a time now and she didn’t think that she would like to go without Lacie.

Lacie said that she got to go a lot with Mommy, and that she even got to go to work with me sometimes. She explained to Sonya that it was because she was the most special. Tilly and Secret said that they got to go too in the car and they were just as special as Lacie.

Then Secret told Sonya that she had been sick and had to go see the Vet. She was talking about her bee sting and said that her nose really hurt and that she couldn’t hardly breathe but that she was OK now.

I asked Secret why she always goes up the steps backwards, and she said it felt like the best way to do it. Sonya explained that fluffs don’t reason like humans and that Secret thinks going up backwards is normal. I also asked Secret about her new haircut. She said that she likes it as the hair isn’t poking her in the eyes and it feels better.

Lacie wanted to know when she would get the new clothes that I promised her so that she could go to more visits with the sick people.

Tilly said that I didn’t play with her as much as I used to because I wasn’t feeling good and asked if I could play with her more. I promised I would. And she wanted to know why I don’t take her on a walk anymore. Sonya explained that it was too hot in the daytime and that it was raining at night. Lacie told Tilly that she was STUPID. She told Tilly that she knew better than to go out in the rain when there was thunder and lightning and that Tilly should know better than to go out in a storm. Tilly told Lacie that she wasn’t scared of storms like Lacie is. Secret said that she didn’t care about the storms, but that she likes to lay on my chest and put her head on my shoulder. She also likes when I carry her around in the cuddle bag. I asked Secret if that was because of the storms and she no, all the time.

Tilly told Sonya that she knew that I was feeling better and that she’s happy and not so worried. Tilly seems to think that the care for the whole family, me, Secret and even Lacie, to a lesser extent, is her responsibility. We explained that it wasn’t her responsibility that I was doing fine and that Secret was doing fine too.

Lacie continued to talk about the storms and Tilly asked again if she could get more food, especially treats.

At the end of the Reading, Jerry came through and asked Sonya to tell me that I should go back to that funny Church that we went to at Christmas. It’s strange, but he asked me about this same Church the day before he passed. We had gone to this Church for Christmas Eve Mass when we first moved to New Mexico 7 ½ years ago. We almost walked out because, instead of a Mass about Christmas, the Priest was talking about politics and how much he hated the Administration. It just seemed like it was not the time for this discussion and we vowed not to go back to that particular Church. It’s strange that Jerry has asked me about this a couple of times now. There’s no way that Sonya could have known about this. I guess I will go back to see what’s happening at this Church.

What I learned from this Reading is that the girls are all doing fine and are happy. Lacie is concerned about the Monsoons right now as we’re being pounded with them every day and especially all night. I learned that Tilly wants more food, which I probably already knew, but I didn’t realize how much my health issues had affected her. I knew that she had not seemed as happy this year as she normally is, especially the last 2-3 months, but that within the last couple of weeks, she’s been back to the “old” Tilly. It’s because she knows that I’m feeling better. And Secret, well, Secret likes blueberries and is just a happy little girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my that is amazing. I can't wait to hear about the church visit!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn... I've been checking in to see about your reading today!! It really amazes me how on target she was! 
I'm going to have to 'save my pennies' and treat myself to a reading with Sonya! 

I had posted awhile back that there was an animal communicator in our area ( who I heard was very good) and her website says she does house parties. I was excited and contacted her for more info but she neve got back to me...I even tried again , thinking maybe the 'security-code' that you have to copy in order for your message to go thru hadn't 'worked' and tried again,,,but still no reply. :angry: Sooo guess that's a wash! 

I'd really like to know more about Naddie and what going on in her neurotic little head. :blush:

So glad your reading was a 'fruitful one'...Happy Birthday...again! :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love it! Now I want to go to a pet psychic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I use to love watching her show a few years back, glad to know she is still around. That's really an awesome present to give yourself, it must be comforting to have heard from Jerry.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, that is so interesting. I thoroughly enjoyed reading about your reading! So special that dear Jerry even came thru, that's wonderful. I always enjoyed watching Sonya's pet show; I love stuff like that.

I would love to know what is going on in Blaze's head that he keeps barking/nipping at my son & gr'son whenever they walk into the house or the room; they live here! He'd probably also say he wants more to eat like Tilly! 

Thanks for sharing your reading; wish you could do it every month!!! ha ha:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That's amazing. I would love to hear what Chloe and Summer have to say.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG how amazing! I loved this so much, thanks for sharing! 

I've been wanting to do something similar but am weary about finding someone credible! 

Hope you let us know what happened with the church..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love it. Like Terry I have to start saving my pennies.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is so cool! I wish I could take Leila to a pet psychic. I would love to know what goes through her little mind. How do they know what to call storms and watermelon and everything else? Or does she have a gift of interpreting whatever they call things? I'm curious now too to find out about that church. Are you going soon?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So amazing! I love hearing about these readings


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Can I tell you I got the chills when I was reading this post! I was waiting all afternoon to hear about this. I wonder what is at the church that Jerry wants you to go................. ????? It would be great if Ms. Fitzpatrick could come and be a vendor here on SM!! That would be awesome or if she could be a guest talker here  Ohhhh I want to save my money, I want a reading done tooo!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thats awesome!!!! I wish I could hear what Pipper had to say. That would be so cool.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynn I just don't know how to respond. I find what your girls had to say so utterly charming and humorous. Makes me love them even more. And I do believe that there are true legitimate pet psychics out there and I'm sure Sonya is one. I'm just not sure with my own personal belief system that I'm comfortable going to one myself. But dang you make me want to. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was very skeptical when I had my 1st reading 9 years ago. But during that reading, Sonya told me so many things that no one knew about but me that I became a believer in her abilities.

I've had at least 1 reading a year since then. And she's always been right on with what she tells me. I try to limit my reading to sometime in July, but I've had a couple of extra readings when Lacie was having her nervous breakdown when Jerry first became ill.

A couple of years ago, last year in particular, the readings were pretty boring. The girls wanted to talk about their new bowls, as an example. Guess it was a lot more important to their world than it was to mine. LOL It's always funny what the girls want to talk about. And they will ask me things out of the blue -- like today when Lacie wanted to know about the new Theraphy Dog Vest that I told her she would be getting, i.e. new clothes to visit the sick people. 

And once the girls get going they do talk over each other and tattle on each other and stuff like that. Lacie telling Tilly that she was stupid to want to go out in the rain is pretty normal when I'm having a Reading. And it's always Lacie and Tilly. Secret really never has much to say. I know that the apples were hard for her to eat, for example, because she has no teeth. But Sonya didn't know that Secret doesn't have teeth and she had no way of knowing that Secret's Vet visit had to do with Secret's nose (when she was stung by the bee a couple of weeks ago)

I wish all of you could have a Reading as I think you'd find it amazing. 

And, I plan on going to the infamous Church this Sunday. Need to find out why Jerry is leading me there. Don't worry -- I'll share if there's anything to share.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is so cool, Lynn. You are lucky to get to know what your "kids" are really thinking. I might have to try that after I finish paying for our new bulkhead and deck...

I still remember the time I had Tink read....it just blew my mind!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, it sounds like you had another wonderful reading with Sonya! It's interesting that the thunderstorms are so bothersome and that the Thundershirt just makes her hot. 


For those of you interested in using an animal communicator, but who can't afford Sonya, I would strongly recommend Lydia Hiby. I recently had a session with her and was blown away. She charges $40 for 15 minutes. I wanted to talk to all three of mine, so my session lasted 45 minutes. You might want to read her book first, _Conversations with Animals_. After reading it, you will be convinced that she is the real deal. Be warned: She does readings on Tuesdays and Wednesdays, so you just call in when you want (after sending money first). I could not get through because she is in such demand. However, I called on another day and we set up an appointment. It worked out well. Apparently, she had just been on TV shown communicating with horses, so she was a hot commodity. 

Ella talked A LOT and even talked about Nationals (she didn't call it that). She told me she wanted to be in a fashion show because she watched some other dogs walking around a ring all dressed up and someone talked about them. I am guessing she was talking about the Rescue Parade! Ella also was bursting to tell me that she had been with me before. :w00t: She also loves pink and wants a hot pink leash. 

Gracie and Cisco have been together before but not with me. She was sent here to take care of him and to take care of me. She is very much a healer dog. When Ella showed up, Gracie and Cisco were a little put out thinking, "We don't need her." But they said she played the karma card (having been with me before) and that they accepted it. They realize she had a reason for coming back to me now. Gracie would like a teal or green leash and collar. 

Lydia was able to scan Cisco and told me that his lungs and liver have changed (he was diagnosed with cancer back in February). He is still feeling okay and will let me know when it is time to leave his physical body. 

Lydia was able to tell me things that she had no way of knowing, even about each girl's breeder. I don't think you would be disappointed and she is very reasonably priced.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I so want a Reading now. I would love to know what's going on in Jasmine's head :HistericalSmiley: Does Sonya travel?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Lynn, it sounds like you had another wonderful reading with Sonya! It's interesting that the thunderstorms are so bothersome and that the Thundershirt just makes her hot.
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in using an animal communicator, but who can't afford Sonya, I would strongly recommend Lydia Hiby. I recently had a session with her and was blown away. She charges $40 for 15 minutes. I wanted to talk to all three of mine, so my session lasted 45 minutes. You might want to read her book first, _Conversations with Animals_. After reading it, you will be convinced that she is the real deal. Be warned: She does readings on Tuesdays and Wednesdays, so you just call in when you want (after sending money first). I could not get through because she is in such demand. However, I called on another day and we set up an appointment. It worked out well. Apparently, she had just been on TV shown communicating with horses, so she was a hot commodity.
> ...


Deb -- those that have the "gift" are truly amazing. Lacie has been with me many times before. My Short Stuff, a Lhasa that I bred, was my soul dog and she told me when she passed, that she would come back as a Maltese, that I shouldn't look for her, she would find me. And Lacie is that Maltese. There's no doubt about this.

In other readings, I've also learned the favorite colors of the girls -- pink is Lacie's favorite and Tilly likes purple.

I will have to give Lydia a try -- maybe in about 6 months and see how the girls react to her.  

So Gracie wants to be a fashion model!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well, she'd make a cute one.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- those that have the "gift" are truly amazing. Lacie has been with me many times before. My Short Stuff, a Lhasa that I bred, was my soul dog and she told me when she passed, that she would come back as a Maltese, that I shouldn't look for her, she would find me. And Lacie is that Maltese. There's no doubt about this.
> 
> In other readings, I've also learned the favorite colors of the girls -- pink is Lacie's favorite and Tilly likes purple.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lynn that gave me goosebumps to hear that Lacie has been with you many times before! Ella talked about coming back as a Maltese since I already had one (Gracie), she knew I would like that. 

Actually, it was Ella that wants to be in a fashion show. Gracie won't move if I put any kind of clothes on her. I think Ella was more intrigued with all the attention each dog got as they walked around the ring, and she thinks a fashion show is what gets that attention! She is my attention hog! :HistericalSmiley:

I asked Lydia why Ella will not leave the deck or covered patio at our house. Ella told her that it's not the grass.It's that she's afraid of hawks! OMG! I know she got that from me because I always talk about it with family members, saying "Make sure you always go outside with them and watch for hawks." I am sure Ella has heard me telling stories of dogs I know or read about that have been killed by a hawk! It's amazing what they pickup from us.

I think you would like Lydia. My goal is to have a session with Sonya some day if I ever have lots of extra money.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good reading. I think Sonya did forget to mention that Lacie wants to remind you to check your mailbox. I'm sort of psychic myself.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How neat  Loved reading this!

I wonder if running a fan or white noise would help during the storms? When we get really high winds or thunder (or fireworks) I move the dogs into my room and run our fans and night time white noise and they settle down, don't seem to notice the outside noise as much.

So funny.... laughed through a lot of this  Such funny girls


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Happy you were able to learn that much about your babies.:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just for the heck of it, I had the girls do a session with the communicator who was at the Northcentral Maltese Rescue picnic last month. Some of what she said was ho-hum but she was right on about other things. One of the stranger things was that she said Tessa wanted to know where the other dogs were. I couldn't figure out what she was talking about until she said it was the other two dogs who were at our house and in the car with them. Crystal and her Callie and Jett had stayed at my house the night before and come to the picnic with us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's so interesting, I'm glad it was such a positive reading and I almost cried when you said Jerry came through...how touching.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I always look forward to your "reading" each year and brought a smile to me on a day when sadness is all around. My mom's traveling buddy, my aunt, died and had the funeral today.

Thanks for the smile!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So amazing, Lynn! I love learning what your girls are thinking. I think it is so dear that Secret's favorite treat is blueberries. 

I would love to have a reading done for Snowball. I have had specific questions that often go through my mind about him. But, a psychic would have to read my mind ... because I would want to be assured that the questions I'd like answered were not influenced by any questions I might verbally ask the psychic ... if that makes sense.

And, Jerry coming through to encourage you to go back to the church is very interesting. I hope you revisit the church. Sounds to me like maybe there is a new pastor or priest who might connect with you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

After I read Lynn's post a few years ago, I called Sonya. I was skeptical, too, but when Sonya said the dogs wanted to know what that girl did to her hair and my daughter had just walked in the door with a new haircut and a new color for her (kids, lol), I was amazed. She also told me that Harry loved the new purple and blue harness... and I had just gotten him one. 

But the thing that really amazed me the most was that my father-in-law came through in the reading, too. My husband was going to lose his job in the near future as the company was being sold. She said that my father-in-law told him not to worry because he wouldn't lose his job. Well the sale of the company was going forward and my husband was all set to look for another job... and on the actual day of the sale, the other company decided not to buy and my husband still has that job today. When the other company backed out, my husband called me from work and we both said, "Sonya said that... omg.". Now could this be coincidental, yes, definitely, but she also told me so many other things that she could not have known about, that I believe she's the real deal. 

I always love hearing about your reading, Lynn. I plan on having another Sonya reading at some point in the future. BTW, she still has a call-in show on Sirius Radio. I think it's on Tuesday nights.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohhhh this gives me the chills! I love reading these stories and would love to get a reading for my three..................but then again with my three I wonder what they would have to say LOL!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> After I read Lynn's post a few years ago, I called Sonya. I was skeptical, too, but when Sonya said the dogs wanted to know what that girl did to her hair and my daughter had just walked in the door with a new haircut and a new color for her (kids, lol), I was amazed. She also told me that Harry loved the new purple and blue harness... and I had just gotten him one.
> 
> But the thing that really amazed me the most was that my father-in-law came through in the reading, too. My husband was going to lose his job in the near future as the company was being sold. She said that my father-in-law told him not to worry because he wouldn't lose his job. Well the sale of the company was going forward and my husband was all set to look for another job... and on the actual day of the sale, the other company decided not to buy and my husband still has that job today. When the other company backed out, my husband called me from work and we both said, "Sonya said that... omg.". Now could this be coincidental, yes, definitely, but she also told me so many other things that she could not have known about, that I believe she's the real deal.
> 
> I always love hearing about your reading, Lynn. I plan on having another Sonya reading at some point in the future. BTW, she still has a call-in show on Sirius Radio. I think it's on Tuesday nights.


Debbie -- I remember when you had your reading done, but had forgotten the specifics. It's amazing what I find out when I have a reading with Sonya.

The first reading I had was to talk with some of my Lhasas that had passed. During that reading my Dad came through and told me that I should have his ring reset and wear it.

My Mom had just gone into the assisted living facility and I was going through her house and trying to get it ready to sell. I came across a ring that my Dad had always worn on his little finger. It was a Ruby as he is also a July baby (July 19th) and Ruby is our birthstone. I took the ring with me and had put it in my purse not knowning what I would do with it but wanting to have it. No one -- not even Jerry knew about me finding and taking this ring. It was so irry and that's when I really became a believer. It was so specific about something that no one knew about.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

awesome story  so interesting. Now couldn't wait till you check what is going on in church


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you shared the reading. I look forward to it every year!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, when you said neurotic little head I had to laugh. That is what I call Rocky. My sister told me that all dogs are all like that. Just some a little more than others.


----------

